# BYO3, Central Valley, CA chapter



## Buy PV (Aug 3, 2017)

Anybody in between Fresno and Bakersfield-ish that has taken delivery of your own model 3, message me. As deliveries increase, I would love to see these meetups grow. The first BYO3 meeting had 3 3's....


----------



## ghoticov (Dec 31, 2017)

Had a great time meeting up with you guys... hopefully there will be more soon!


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

Buy PV said:


> Anybody in between Fresno and Bakersfield-ish that has taken delivery of your own model 3, message me. As deliveries increase, I would love to see these meetups grow. The first BYO3 meeting had 3 3's....
> View attachment 5390


So cool! Would love to see all the colors side by side with different wheel choices. I look forward to doing something similar in San Diego when I take delivery in the next few months.


----------



## Gonzalo Zamora-Bautista (Mar 13, 2018)

Good start fellas.


----------



## ghoticov (Dec 31, 2017)

Next BYO3 meetup is THIS Friday at noon at the Chipotle in Selma, CA. So BYO3 if you have one!


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

ghoticov said:


> Next BYO3 meetup is THIS Friday at noon at the Chipotle in Selma, CA. So BYO3 if you have one!


Hopefully you guys can get a picture of every color side by side this time! That would be awesome! Would be even more cool if someone has a quadcopter to take pictures from.


----------



## Gonzalo Zamora-Bautista (Mar 13, 2018)

How was the meetup?


----------



## ghoticov (Dec 31, 2017)

Gonzalo Zamora-Bautista said:


> How was the meetup?


I missed this post, sorry.

We've actually had two more meet ups since. We are going to start doing the meetup on the FIRST Friday of every month and we will be meeting at the Chipotle in Selma, CA at noon. Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## Droppinloads (Apr 19, 2018)

ghoticov said:


> I missed this post, sorry.
> 
> We've actually had two more meet ups since. We are going to start doing the meetup on the FIRST Friday of every month and we will be meeting at the Chipotle in Selma, CA at noon. Hope to see some of you there!


Ah man! Just found this forum a few weeks ago. In line reservation, got config email last week, was hoping to see model 3 in person to get an idea of color and most importantly tires ( I can't decide which wheels!) can't make meetup on a Friday, is there anywhere model 3s hang out ! Or other meet ups??


----------



## ghoticov (Dec 31, 2017)

Droppinloads said:


> Ah man! Just found this forum a few weeks ago. In line reservation, got config email last week, was hoping to see model 3 in person to get an idea of color and most importantly tires ( I can't decide which wheels!) can't make meetup on a Friday, is there anywhere model 3s hang out ! Or other meet ups??


I am in Clovis and can meet you sometime if you want to see one. Mine is red with Aero wheels (with the aero covers removed). There is also a big meet up at the Kettleman City Supercharger on Saturday from noon - 3pm. I am sure there will be lots of colors and options to see there... I know there will at least be a red, white and midnight silver one there.


----------



## Droppinloads (Apr 19, 2018)

ghoticov said:


> I am in Clovis and can meet you sometime if you want to see one. Mine is red with Aero wheels (with the aero covers removed). There is also a big meet up at the Kettleman City Supercharger on Saturday from noon - 3pm. I am sure there will be lots of colors and options to see there... I know there will at least be a red, white and midnight silver one there.


Yes! Thats also what I'm curious on is what the aero wheels looked like with cover removed. That's a cool offer, I'll buy y a beer. Clovis is easy. I'll PM you


----------



## CrunchyLumpia (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi all! How often are the meet ups? I'm finally picking my up this Saturday at Fremont.


----------



## Gonzalo Zamora-Bautista (Mar 13, 2018)

Spotted a midnight silver today near Fresno State, very nice. Who wants to claim it?


----------



## Gonzalo Zamora-Bautista (Mar 13, 2018)

CrunchyLumpia said:


> Hi all! How often are the meet ups? I'm finally picking my up this Saturday at Fremont.


Any pics? congrats!


----------



## Jaspal (Apr 12, 2016)

I live on the other side of Fresno haha. Turlock <--> Fresno <--> Bakersfield. Would love to see other owners in my area.


----------



## Droppinloads (Apr 19, 2018)

“Fresno/Clovis Tesla Model 3 owners club “ now has a Facebook group Page. Please search and join! All Central Valley owners invited, sorry to bump an old thread but help spread the word!


----------



## ghoticov (Dec 31, 2017)

We really need to set up a big meet up for all Model 3 owners in the area. It would be good time!


----------



## Droppinloads (Apr 19, 2018)

ghoticov said:


> We really need to set up a big meet up for all Model 3 owners in the area. It would be good time!


That could be a possibility using Facebook invites and events! Join the Facebook group!


----------



## ghoticov (Dec 31, 2017)

Droppinloads said:


> That could be a possibility using Facebook invites and events! Join the group!


I just tried to find it on Facebook with no luck. Can you link it here?


----------



## Droppinloads (Apr 19, 2018)

https://m.facebook.com/groups/445392965974674


----------



## ghoticov (Dec 31, 2017)

Droppinloads said:


> https://m.facebook.com/groups/445392965974674


Done


----------

